# open air concert/ audiophile / interest in sound engineering



## ludivico (Mar 26, 2009)

*Which open air concert for an audiophile interested in sound engineering*

Hi Folks

Im looking for advice on choice of open air concert to attend with my Girlfriend, I am located in the south east of england were im sure there are many events.

The particular points I would like to pay attention to are:

1) the stage has been designed with sound engineering and acoustics in mind.

2) the sound reinforcement system has been designed by a sound engineer who knows his stuff and hence the audience are suficiently unaware of it.

I am new to clasical music but prefer delicate un fussy peices.
As well as the enjoyment of the music i would like to experience fantastic sound quality in an open air environment from both the perspective of the enjoyment of it and from the point of view as someone that wants to become involved in quality sound engineering both recording and reproduction.

all input welcome but guidance as to which venue/ event would best fit my wishes.

Ludovico

P.s since re building and experiencing a pair of Quad 57's I am becoming more and more interested in sound. Peter Walker would have been proud.


----------

